# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  منظومة الزمزمي

## ناصر السنة وقامع البدعة

هل هناك شرح مطبوع لمنظومة الزمزمي ؟

----------


## مريد الحق

نعم هناك بعض الشروح والحواشي لها وقد رفعها بعضهم على الشبكة
فابحث بواسطة لفظ ( فيض الخبير وخلاصة التقرير على نهج التيسير شرح منظومة التفسير ) وستجدها إن شاء الله 
دمعت موفقا

----------


## مريد الحق

حمل منا هنا 

http://www.archive.org/download/zemzemi/zemzemi_01.pdf

----------


## عبدالسلام شيث

شرحها الشيخ العلامة عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله شرحا ممتعا, والشرح موجود في ملفات ورد في موقع صيد الفوائد فليراجع وشكرا

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

كما قام الشيخ أسامة حامد بشرحها وألزم الطلبة بحفظها. بمسجد رياض الصالحين بالقاهرة مدينة نصر.
 فلا أدري هل طبع شرحه أم لا ؟

----------


## عبد الرؤوف عروج

وقد شرحها الشيخ احمد بن عمرالحازمى شرح طيب وستجدها فى موقعه

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

لا تنسوا أصل المنظومة وشروحه ففيه فوائد أيضا وفقكم الله جميعا .

----------


## أبو المهند القصيمي

هناك شرح اسمه التيسير لأحد طلبة العلم من ينبع وأظن قدم له الحازمي والله أعلم ..

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله خيرًا ..

----------


## أبو يوسف الشافعي

وما اسم أصل المنظومة ولمن ؟

----------


## محمد أسامة علي

> وما اسم أصل المنظومة ولمن ؟


أَفْرَدْتـُهَا  نَظْمًا مِنَ   النُّقَـايَـــه  ْ		  مُهَذِّبـًا نِظَـامَهَا فِيْ  غَـايَــهْ

تفضله مرفقاً

----------

